# Advise on tractor size & HP



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

I have very little experience and knowledge of tractors and the correct sizes for tasks.

I have a small place (28 acres) not used for farming or live stock. I do have a field of about 10 acres, I would like to keep disked, to keep down weeds and new brush. Other uses are snow clearing of a 1/4 mile driveway , occasional dragging dead trees to my neighbor's house. He uses wood stove in winter. I don't do anything with a tractor, that I would consider Heavy Use.

I have looked at several Tractor Brands and I admit I'm confused.
Most Dealers recommend a Compact Tractor of about 20-28 HP, Diesel and 4X4, with front bucket. These look like Large Lawn Mowers, to me. They don't say; "Tractor", to me.
Are the Dealers telling me the right sizes? I don't trust Salesmen. 
All Help and Advise is Welcome and Appreciated.


----------



## Torqwrench (Aug 26, 2019)

John C. Posey said:


> I have very little experience and knowledge of tractors and the correct sizes for tasks.
> 
> I have a small place (28 acres) not used for farming or live stock. I do have a field of about 10 acres, I would like to keep disked, to keep down weeds and new brush. Other uses are snow clearing of a 1/4 mile driveway , occasional dragging dead trees to my neighbor's house. He uses wood stove in winter. I don't do anything with a tractor, that I would consider Heavy Use.
> 
> ...


I think you would be happy with 50-60 hp. It will easily pull a 6-7 foot disc and run a 6' bush hog. The Massey Ferguson 2600h series and 2700E series does not require DEF and it has no DPF. No Regen cycle.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you ; Torqwrench.

I like your suggestion. A tractor of 50-60 hp, would definitely, have the power for anything I would do and I would think, it would have enough weight to be useful.
Now, if, I can scrap-up the $$$$, to buy one.

Thank You.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I would look at used Ford 3000 (47 hp), 4000 (55 hp), or 5000 (69 hp). All are very serviceable and there seems to be several on the market at reasonable prices. I just picked up a decent 4000 with 2117 actual hours, one owner, in June for $3300. Very good shape mechanically, but extensive rusting of sheet metal, fenders and rims. Took about 2 months to get rid of all the rust aND apply new paint. Some very good bargains out there if you don't mind putting in a little work on them.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi ED; 
Thanks for the suggestion.
That Ford 4000 with only 2117 hr. sounds like a Bargain. I, obviously, don't know what I'm doing. I paid more than that for a IH 2400A (1973-74) and it was/is in terrible shape.
It had loud exhaust noise, which I figure to be a bad muffler, exhaust pipe or muffler or an exhaust leak somewhere. Not to bore you with all the gory details, lets just say it still is not running and worthless.
I have bought some real junk, in my life.
Has me thinking of buying a new Tractor, but I really don't want to spend $25000 to $35000, just to clear my driveway of snow.
A good used tractor would be good, but I don't know what I have thought I knew.
Thank You.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Try checking the listing on tractorhouse. They tend to only post equipment from reputable dealers. These guys want to stay in business and don't pawn off junk. The only drawback I saw was location. I has to drive 18 hours round trip to pick up the 4000 in Mt. Vernon, Ohio. Purchased from Ag Equipment. They have a solid reputation. Be prepared to haggle. Point out everything wrong you see. The 4000 had a seriously dry rotted tire, but I figured it would last for awhile. Wrong. First time I used it I hit a buried stump or rock and the sidewall busted. Got into the tube before I got back to the house. Kiss $700 goodbye. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. Ag Equip was asking $4250, and I walked out with a bill of sale for $3300, after pointing out numerous items that were not "normal" wear and tare. I think he agreed to my offer just to get rid of me. Don't be shy. The dealers are a business and you cannot offend them. They will take less money for something they have had for a few months just to reduce overhead. Anyway, most people want Shiney new toys, not the old dirty castoffs. Keep your eyes open and you will find the right fit for you. Do not jump at the first thing you see. There are many bargins out there for those who watch and wait. It also helps to solidify the deal by offering cash money. No financing. They do not want that Hassel with used equipment. I was fortunate to have some cash tucked away toward a workshop that covered my cost, but now the building is in jeopardy fund wise. I also made a mistake which is hard for me to describe. The guy took my first offer too quick. He never even hesitated before accepting my offer. That means he would have taken a lot less, maybe under 3 for it. You always want to make them stutter a bit. I could have kicked myself. I did my research and found the average current selling price before going to dicker, and had a max price that I was willing to go. I have walked away from many deals that exceded. my budget


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ed Williams said:


> I would look at used Ford 3000 (47 hp), 4000 (55 hp), or 5000 (69 hp). All are very serviceable and there seems to be several on the market at reasonable prices. I just picked up a decent 4000 with 2117 actual hours, one owner, in June for $3300. Very good shape mechanically, but extensive rusting of sheet metal, fenders and rims. Took about 2 months to get rid of all the rust aND apply new paint. Some very good bargains out there if you don't mind putting in a little work on them.


Ed, I agree with the part about buying a 3000 or 4000 but will quibble with you about their horsepower.
According to the original Nebraska Tests a 3000 produces about 38 PTO HP and a 4000 is 52.
John, 
Remember there is old school vs new school measurements of tractor horsepower.
Old school was measured at the Univ of Nebraska at the rear wheels or pto and showed the REAL useable HP after all parasitic loss through the gears, etc. New school hp ratings are at the flywheel Before any parasitic losses and the test likely did not have any hydraulic pumps, steering pump or water pump and fan attached to the engine.
A modern "38 hp" tractor would be a puny thing compared to a 3000.
I have a 3000 and a couple of 4000s. 
If I were looking for a new tractor to replace my 3000 I wouldn't want less than about 55 hp. And 65+ to replace the 4000.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I agree I n the hp thing. Those are the published numbers on the tractor data index. The point is they are all good, serviceable tractors, and most important, available on the used market. When I started looking for a larger used tractor, I really wanted a JD, but could not find one that fit budget on the used market. Switched to looking at Fords in the same hp range and found many offerings at decent prices. The Fords have a good reputation, and many small farms started with these tractors until the hp rage hit. My father-law-law started with a 1968 3000 and still runs it today, but the newest tractor in the stable is a JD5100E. Funny. They still live in the same farm house. It hasn't grown any.

On a different note. How were you able get 3 tractors past the Missis? Mine is really giving me the devil for having 2. Let me know the secret. PLEASE


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ed Williams said:


> On a different note. How were you able get 3 tractors past the Missis? Mine is really giving me the devil for having 2. Let me know the secret. PLEASE


I had 5 tractors before we got married - 5 1/2 years ago.
I'm not one to make sudden moves - married for the First time at age 60. She finally moved in with me about a month ago.
For the last 5 1/2 years we lived in two different houses together.
Some nights her house, some nights mine but always together.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank You Ed and Underdog, for your advice and information on the Ford Tractors and Not to jump on the first tractor/deal.
I still have my old Ford NAA (money pit) split and in pieces. I now have all the parts and should be ready to start reassembly, after cleaning parts.
I appreciate your replies and am Thankful for this site.
Thank You !


----------

